# Which is the latest OBS version to run with MacOS 10.14.6 (Sierra)?



## Rmorg85 (Sep 19, 2022)

Hi all,
The OBS site let me download and install the latest OBS (v28.0.1), however when I go to open the app, I get a notification that MacOS 10.15 or higher is necessary (I have 10.14.6). I cannot update - can anyone provide insight as to what the *latest* OBS version I should try to find and download would be? Or perhaps a different way to troubleshoot? Tia


----------



## Want To Learn (Sep 19, 2022)

Rmorg85 said:


> Hi all,
> The OBS site let me download and install the latest OBS (v28.0.1), however when I go to open the app, I get a notification that MacOS 10.15 or higher is necessary (I have 10.14.6). I cannot update - can anyone provide insight as to what the *latest* OBS version I should try to find and download would be? Or perhaps a different way to troubleshoot? Tia


I truthfully don't remember which one. I think OBS 25 or 26 maybe? Is it still available? I would try different places or google it if you can't find it on this site. Unfortunately I've been there done that. You may have to get a new Mac to be more current with OBS? Good luck!....update: I just googled OBS 25 and you might want to start out with 24. that I happened to be directed to.


----------



## Rmorg85 (Sep 19, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> I truthfully don't remember which one. I think OBS 25 or 26 maybe? Is it still available? I would try different places or google it if you can't find it on this site. Unfortunately I've been there done that. You may have to get a new Mac to be more current with OBS? Good luck!....update: I just googled OBS 25 and you might want to start out with 24. that I happened to be directed to.


Solved! Thanks for the reply. I found a site called FileHorse.com, which had a drop box option, and I simply went down the list trying every option until one worked. The last update of version 27 (v27.2.4) worked just fine. It's only the latest (v28 and beyond) that dropped support for older MacOS. Thanks again!


----------

